# what qualifications to be a health visitor



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just decided I want to go back and study to be a health visitor, just wondering how many years at college etc it takes and is there alot of jobs out there for health visitors.

I worked in admin before so its a total career change but want to do something I would actually find interesting and this is the perfect time for me to change my career


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

To become a Hv you first need to be a qualified nurse or midwife (it takes 3 years to become a qualified nurse or midwife).

Then you will need some experience as a qualified nurse/midwife.

It then takes 12 mths to become a HV.

You can become a qualified midwife without being a nurse first. This is called ''direct entry midwifery''. This takes 3 years.

There is a shortage of Health Visitors nationally so, fingers crossed, there should be jobs around.

Jxx


----------

